# Anti-smoking group OWNED!



## StogieGuy (Jul 22, 2006)

Go to ash.org and look at the right column.

In case they take it down, here is a screencap.

They hotlinked to the image in this article: Stogie News: SCHIP Cigar Tax Increase to be Unveiled Today

:ss


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

lol, nice


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

hehe!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

LOL...Nice


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

OH YEAH!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## blackey73 (Sep 17, 2008)

Awesome! :tu


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

They took it down some time last night, but that screen cap still gives everyone the idea.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

Haha, outstanding! :ss


----------

